# kayaking Dubai Creek



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone tried kayaking Dubai Creek from sea to sea? Any kayaking clubs? Tks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't want to go in the creek.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Why not? There's a lot of wildlife around the mangroves etc. Pretty interesting actually, given that people are given to whinging that there's 'no nature' here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure what part of the creek you're referring to. Usually when people say 'the creek' they mean the area around the Creekside golf club where people used to do wakeboarding. We used to do that. It's full of rubbish and remember the dhows just empty their toilets straight into the water. Not pleasant I can tell you.

I think you're referring to the bits much further down. Not sure it's allowed to be used though, because it might well be a protected area.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Like I said, from sea to sea. Central Dubai is an island. Of course you can do it, there are boats, water taxis and ferries making the circuit all the time. Just wondered if anyone had done it in a kayak.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never seen anyone out and about with a kayak and that tells me Dubai Municipality is likely quite strict about it.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Hm ok, I shall give it a try and see what happens... can't imagine anyone would give a hoot as long as you follow the navigation signs. Never been anywhere where you have to license a kayak.


----------

